# Favoriten wiederherstellen



## convo (30. Januar 2005)

hi leute,
 hab hier ein prob,hab den firefox-browser und hab bei dem lauter favoriten gehabt,waren an die 60 etwa,wenn nicht mehr...

 ja,gestern war ich im megastress und hab den PC einfach ausgeschaltet,als noch Windows XP lief,war zwar dumm,ich weiß,aber ich war wirklich in eile und pc musste aus sein..

 so,heute steh ich da und bei favoriten ist ALLES WEG bzw. bei lesezeichen.
 sogar die vorprogrammierten Lesezeichen sind leer von Firefox und hatte auch 5 Adressen in der schnellstartleiste von firefox gehabt,wo ich immer bin,die sind auch weg.
 aber diese 5 Adressen weiß ich ja auswenidg,aber die anderen leider nicht und per google komm ich da auch nicht mehr weit,weil mir bestimmtn nimmer alle einfallen,aber ALLE WAREN wichtig...

 ich hab mal gehört,dass sogar gelöschte festplatten hergestellt werden können,das machen zwr profis,aber gibt es nicht irgendwo nen ordner,wo die gespeichert sind
 oder ein programm,wo ich die herstellen kann?
 es kam auch keine fehlermeldung,als ich heuten den PC wieder einschaltete...

 leute,das ist megawichtig,ich brauch meine seiten wieder....


----------



## Peter Klein (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo

hatte mal so ein Problem und irgendwo hier im Forum gibts auch ein Thread darüber wie man das evtl. wieder herstellen kann und zwar mit den Profiles von Firefox.

Such dich mal ein wenig dadurch, vielleichtz wirst du ja fündig und findest den Thread.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Januar 2005)

Suche mal auf deinem Rechner nach Dateien namens "bookmarks.html"... in denen speichert Mozilla die Lesezeichen... vielleicht ist sie ja noch irgendwo auffindbar.


----------



## convo (30. Januar 2005)

hab schon die boardsuche benutzt,denke aber,dass nichts mehr gescheites rauskommen wird bei der suche  .

 @ Sven Mintel
 hab unter dem namen bookmarks.html 4 Dateien finden können,2 Englisch und 2 Deutsch,aber da steht nur drinnen,wie man lesezeichen speichert und wo man mozilla etc. hergkriegt und upadtes,also nichts mit lesezeichen


----------

